# MSM turf mix rate



## Davidbarton87 (May 22, 2018)

I am fighting some dallis grass in my centipede lawn and ordered some msm turf upon recommendation from this forum. I usually spot spray weeds with my 2 gallon hand can just to not harm the good grass because I have very few weed spots. There is just some tough dallis grass mixed in with my fairly thick centipede lawn that would like to eliminate. My question is at what rate do I mix in the 2 gallon hand can. I have read the entire label and dont see anything about mixing in a hand can and could use some help.

Thanks


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Dallisgrass will not be hurt enough by MSM to make the application worth it. MSM is for hard to kill broadleaf weeds. In Centipede, I would be applying Sethoxydim. You can buy it in small amounts as an over the top grass control for ornamentals.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ls/l7458.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1h0H9BRSKEeSgYVxmXpCNE


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't see dallis grass on the MSM Turf label as a controlled weed.

https://www.domyown.com/msds/QUALIPROMSMTURFHERBICIDELABEL.pdf


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm thinking the OP may have seen MSMA and thought they were the same. I haven't seen anyone recommend MSM for dallisgrass here. @Davidbarton87 don't be to concerned about buying the MSM, because you will still find a use for it.


----------

